
Winky-face emoticons: German use different than USA? - tosh
https://www.reddit.com/r/germany/comments/3lzhiq/winkyface_emoticons_german_use_different_than_usa/
======
nanis
First, this is from two years ago, so it probably needs that info in the
title.

Second, the presumption that "winky-face" is flirtatious is unfounded:

    
    
          (in electronic communication) an emoticon, emoji,
          or other image representing a face with one eye
          closed in a wink, typically used to express humour
          or sarcasm.
          "I was being flippant, hence the winky face at the
          end of my post"
    

which is exactly how I have been using it for more than twenty years now.

